# Replacement Plexiglass



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I want to replace the plexiglass on my center console of a 1995 Cape Horn 19'. Any idea on where to start looking, google did not do much for me.

Thanks,

Bart


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Creative Acrylics off of 9 mile.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Creative Acrylics!!!! Mike does great work and is a PFF member! 850-479-8889


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Creative acrylics has done several for us. Good quality work.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a clear replacement for my CH17 so I emailed Cape Horn.

For the 17, they're $125 + $45 shipping/handling/boxing.

I found another place online, but they only do the CH17's and they are $140 shipped.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Creative Acrylics on 9 mile cut me a piece for my windshield. Great price and a nice guy as well. I priced a new glass windshield piece from Trophy for my boat and it was somewhere in the neighborhood of $200. I went to Creative Acrylics and30 minutes later and only $50 lighter, I was on my way with a new windshield section.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

30 minutes and 50 bucks is hard to beat I appreciate it.


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

I've done a lot of the CH 17's and they run $135 for clear and 145 for tinted. Give me a call or just drop by with the old windshield. 479-8889. 



Mike


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *ppping (4/24/2008)*I want to replace the plexiglass on my center console of a 1995 Cape Horn 19'. Any idea on where to start looking, google did not do much for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bart


I havea clear one that is off of the same boat. It needs 3 inches cut off the top due to a crack. I would sell it if you are intrested.


----------



## jameswirth (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,

I have a Cape Horn 21. I just replaced mine on the leaning post and center console. They were a smoked color from the factory, but Home Depot or Lowes sells the same thickness plexi-glass in clear for $40. I got a big sheet too. I may have enough left over if you want it? You can have it. Basically, I used a table saw with a very fine tooth blade (circular saw would be fine too), I cut the parallagram, then smoothed the the edges and rounded the corners with a belt sander. Looks just fine, no scratches, etc. Drilled the hinge holes, etc. Didn't take any time, was done over beer and grilling at a friend's house. Don't loose those little black plastic things that go between the hinge and the glass... I did.. had to make new ones from rubber.

-james


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Did you bend the glass at all with a heat gun?


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I wound up going to <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>Creative Acrylics because my windshield was to large for a regular 24x48. I am happy I did, it looks great and took a day.


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

Appreciate the business, Bart. Give me a call if you have any questions about drilling the holes.



Mike


----------

